# Ideal Fitness Training?



## AtkinsonA (19 Feb 2006)

Hello, I'm new to the boards, but not to the site.

I have been thinkg for many years, since I was 13, that I wanted to join the Army.  And having finished High school and soon to be my first year at university, it has been a much more predominant thought.

The problem is, that I am in terrible physical condition.

18 Years old, 19 in June.
6'0"
230lbs. (mostly fat mass)

I know that there is no way I will pass my physical at this moment, which is why I want to buck up and get in shape.

The problem is, I don't exactly know how to get started.

I have tried running everyday, but it doesn't seem to be enough.

I really need advice, and I think this is would be the best place to look for it.

Thank you.


----------



## Jaxson (19 Feb 2006)

Just keep running, do push ups and sit ups if you can, if you have free weights use them, Most importantly, Eat healthy and you will notice the fat slowly go away, It does take time, Do not give up under any circumstance.


----------



## The_Falcon (19 Feb 2006)

AtkinsonA said:
			
		

> Hello, I'm new to the boards, but not to the site.
> 
> I have been thinkg for many years, since I was 13, that I wanted to join the Army.  And having finished High school and soon to be my first year at university, it has been a much more predominant thought.
> 
> ...



Try this thread
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23364.0.html

and this thread
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/22788.0.html

53 pages worth of PT advice, start reading.


----------



## GO!!! (19 Feb 2006)

Don't worry about it.

I was in waaay worse shape than you when I started thinking about joining.

Eat lots of fruit, veggies and water. Eat small amounts of carbs and sugar

Run twice daily, even if it is only 10-15 mins at a time. Running burns more calories than any other form of cardio.

Do this for a month. If you stick to it - you can expect to lose 10-15 lbs.

If it hurts - it is supposed to. You did'nt get this way by doing nothing, and you wont get out of it by doing nothing either. Good things come with blisters, strains, pulls and sweat. Anyone who tells you otherwise is probably not in very good shape.

Set your goals in terms of capabilities, not your weight. You will find much more success by going from 10 to 20 pushups in a month than you will from dropping from 230 to 227.

Oh - and get off the computer!


----------



## Delta (20 Feb 2006)

ideal PT? the most ideal point is that you can do 20 pull-ups within 2min, 100 sit-ups within 2min and run 3 miles within 18min

Go to a gym and hire a trainer, tells him exactly what your goals are. Saves yourself a lot of time from making mistakes.


----------



## punkd (21 Feb 2006)

Delta said:
			
		

> ideal PT? the most ideal point is that you can do 20 pull-ups within 2min, 100 sit-ups within 2min and run 3 miles within 18min
> 
> Go to a gym and hire a trainer, tells him exactly what your goals are. Saves yourself a lot of time from making mistakes.



Well thats good that your arms/back and abs will be strong. But I would suggest a making sure your workout is well rounded. I assume pushups was just forgotten about? Because im sure you will be doing enough of them. Cardio is definitely something you should focus on to start with, it will help with weight loss and get you use to exercising


----------



## GO!!! (21 Feb 2006)

punkd said:
			
		

> Well thats good that your arms/back and abs will be strong. But I would suggest a making sure your workout is well rounded. I assume pushups was just forgotten about? Because im sure you will be doing enough of them. Cardio is definitely something you should focus on to start with, it will help with weight loss and get you use to exercising



So if you have good cardio, your back, arms and abs are strong - you still need to be more "well rounded"???

Please elaborate, apparently I am missing something!


----------



## punkd (21 Feb 2006)

Your body has more muscles then what you will work by just doing chin ups, and situps. You shouldn't just overtrain certain muscle groups. 
Just to point out a couple, chest, shoulders and legs (weight training anyways) were left out.


----------



## GO!!! (22 Feb 2006)

punkd said:
			
		

> Your body has more muscles then what you will work by just doing chin ups, and situps. You shouldn't just overtrain certain muscle groups.
> Just to point out a couple, chest, shoulders and legs (weight training anyways) were left out.



Shoulders/chest are worked out by doing chinups/pullups.

Legs are worked out by running.

No weight training is required to be in top physical condition. You can be in fantastic shape by doing plyometrics and running. The only piece of equipment you need is a chinup bar, strictly speaking.

Remember Rocky III? He beats up the russian with all his fancy kit.... just by chillin in a barn and running with a log!


----------



## patt (22 Feb 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> Shoulders/chest are worked out by doing chinups/pullups.
> 
> Legs are worked out by running.
> 
> ...



cant forget running up that mountain!  anyone ever follow that "Army fitness Manual" they sent out?


----------



## punkd (22 Feb 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> Shoulders/chest are worked out by doing chinups/pullups.
> 
> Legs are worked out by running.
> 
> ...



You're right. You can do it with limited equipment. How ever if you want to get better results and get in shape quicker, then a proper work out routine should be followed. As mentioned this can be obtained from a trainer. I had a trainer for about a year, learned a lot and gained a lot from it. It definitely helped me get in better shape. Although, if you don't have time to make it to the gym a few times a week then yes, a chin up bar is great to have. I do chinups in my workout routine on back/chest day.. I find they are great for the lats how ever so are barbell/dumbell rows, seated rows, lat pull downs. I just find it nice to have a selection, as well as isolate individual muscles.


----------



## midgetcop (22 Feb 2006)

Squats are also damn good not only for the legs, but for multiple bodyparts. It's more than possible to do them at home, but probably a lot easier with a squat rack and weight plates at a gym. 

GO!!! - small correction. You're going to need a dip bar to work on those chest/triceps, pushups or pullups are going to target the biceps/back. Both are excellent compound exercises, though.


----------



## Strategic (22 Feb 2006)

I found a workout routine at www.bodybuilding.com and have been following that. On the off muscle days Tues and Thurs I do extra cadio. I also find that swimming is a great way to build endurance. If you have access to a pool. 

The routine is based around working a different muscle each day I do my own cardio every day and try to swim on Tues and Thurs this is all great if you have access to a gym if not your best bet is to run do pushups, situps, and chinups as much as you can.  

I was 6.1 and 235 pounds and did not enjoy running or working out. But after I started and got used to it I can't get enough.The only person stopping you from getting in shape is you. Whether its in a gym or not.


----------



## GO!!! (22 Feb 2006)

Strategic said:
			
		

> The only person stopping you from getting in shape is you. Whether its in a gym or not.



+1

Best line yet!


----------



## punkd (22 Feb 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> +1
> 
> Best line yet!



agreed.


----------



## The_Falcon (22 Feb 2006)

punkd said:
			
		

> You're right. You can do it with limited equipment. How ever if you want to get better results and get in shape quicker, then a proper work out routine should be followed.



Please define what you mean by "proper" routine. It is absolutely possible to get into shape and improve fitness with minimal equipemt (ie only using a chin bar, and a place to do dips), Navy SEALs use very little equipment for PT during BUD/S and they are incredibly fit.  Will you develop the phsyique of Arnie or Ronnie Coleman. No, but you don't need to have that kind of body to be fit.  



> As mentioned this can be obtained from a trainer.


  Hopefully, not all trainers know what they are doing, but that is an older seperate discussion.



> Although, if you don't have time to make it to the gym a few times a week then yes, a chin up bar is great to have. I do chinups in my workout routine on back/chest day.. I find they are great for the lats how ever so are barbell/dumbell rows, seated rows, lat pull downs. I just find it nice to have a selection, as well as isolate individual muscles.




I stopped going to the gym over a month ago, purhased a squat cage, bench, a barbell and some dumbells. I follow the crossfit program as close as possible (I don't have a row machine, or kettlebells).  I have lost about 10lbs of pudge, and can do more push ups, and way more pulls than I ever could before.  And yes rows of various kinds and pull downs do work your lats, the only way to get better at chin ups/pull ups is to actually do them.  I have seen it many times were the big bodybuilder type with the huge lats struggling to do just 2-3 pull-ups because they have never done them.


----------



## Delta (23 Feb 2006)

bodybuilders have difficulties doing chin-ups/pull-ups because of they rather heavy body mass (remember, those muscles weighs more than fat)

I personally think a bodybuilder makes a good soldier for the following reasons:
1. Can't move quickly due to massive body
2. They usually eat 5 - 6 meals  a day, I doubt with limited rations they can still maintain their strength

AtkinsonA, have your tried googling workouts? I found the following workouts from bodybuilding.com.

http://www.teenbodybuilding.com/brent2.htm

http://www.teenbodybuilding.com/brent5.htm

Note* I believe there are some typos within the workout plans.


----------



## Armymedic (23 Feb 2006)

midgetcop said:
			
		

> GO!!! - small correction. You're going to need a dip bar to work on those chest/triceps, pushups or pullups are going to target the biceps/back. Both are excellent compound exercises, though.



No dip bar...just do dips off a kitchen chair.


----------



## The_Falcon (23 Feb 2006)

Delta said:
			
		

> bodybuilders have difficulties doing chin-ups/pull-ups because of they rather heavy body mass (remember, those muscles weighs more than fat)


Its not that it weighs more, muscle tissue is DENSER than fat.  10lbs of fat and 10lbs of muslce both weigh the same.


----------



## Armymedic (23 Feb 2006)

Delta said:
			
		

> bodybuilders have difficulties doing chin-ups/pull-ups because of they rather heavy body mass (remember, those muscles weighs more than fat)
> 
> I personally think a bodybuilder makes a good soldier for the following reasons:
> 1. Can't move quickly due to massive body
> ...



I believe you may be mistaken. 

Not all body builders are a solid 250-300 pounds of muscle,
some can move quite quickly, and have no problem getting thier BFT complete or getting exempt on thier express test,
They do not have to eat insane amounts of food, and with limited rations, no one maintains thier strength,
And trust me, they do make outstanding soldiers.

I personally think until you are actually in the military...full time, for longer then "since coffee break"....then you should not comment on who you think is a good soldier.


----------



## darmil (23 Feb 2006)

http://labrada.com/ good site, look for the( lean body challenge).You don't need a trainer just do some reading educate yourself.I agree with the chin up bar and running 2 great pieces of kit.


----------



## GO!!! (23 Feb 2006)

Delta said:
			
		

> bodybuilders have difficulties doing chin-ups/pull-ups because of they rather heavy body mass (remember, those muscles weighs more than fat)
> 
> I personally think a bodybuilder makes a good soldier for the following reasons:
> 1. Can't move quickly due to massive body
> 2. They usually eat 5 - 6 meals  a day, I doubt with limited rations they can still maintain their strength



The more refined GO!!! would like to take this opportunity to state that he believes that your observation has no basis in fact, truth, or experience, and that perhaps the member should consider a self - imposed "radio silence" on this matter.


----------



## midgetcop (23 Feb 2006)

Delta said:
			
		

> bodybuilders have difficulties doing chin-ups/pull-ups because of they rather heavy body mass (remember, those muscles weighs more than fat)



Wrong. 

Chinups are easier for those who have a high strength/size ratio. That can include bodybuilders, or it can include shrimps like myself. 

Remember, that extra muscle weight isn't a hindrance. Those very muscles are being utilized to perform the very movement at hand. They key is to lower the unwanted weight: the bodyfat.


----------



## midgetcop (23 Feb 2006)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> No dip bar...just do dips off a kitchen chair.



Whatever does the trick.


----------



## The_Canuck (27 Feb 2006)

Whatever happened to the good ol' days of working out at the gym every day, running and swimming throughout the week while incorporating some calisthenics and plyometrics? Oh and not being a lazy slug.

I'm so tired of hearing people complain and wonder how to not be fat and how to be in shape when they don't do anything about it and never have. All it takes is the tiniest amount of will power. To not go out and learn and read and actually try different workouts before simply trying to get the quick easy guide to success by posting on a forum also shows a great lack of drive which we don't need any more of in the CF.

Here's a quick story for y'all

I was 16, decided i had to serve my country for a little bit to pay my debt to the servicemen who fought and died for my freedom.

I could do 5 (insert explenative) pushups. I couldn't run... AT ALL. I could hardly do situps. I couldn't lift my own body weight to do a proper chinup or pullup. I was 6'1" and 220 lbs of crap.

I made myself do pushups every night before bed, and situps every morning. I got the Participaction guide from the recruiting center and started doing walking/running intervals until I could finally run 2 kilometers in 20 minutes. 20 MINUTES!!! THAT'S PATHETIC!!! Yet it was still a great accomplishment for myself to just run for 20 minutes straight.

But I kept pushing, persevering, got in the gym (and by the way, total body weight training allows you to burn more fat and be stronger both aerobically and anaerobically in all activities you do), kept running, kept doing the calisthenics and situps, started doing swimming, and I joined the army at 191 lbs of lean, good, healthy muscle and went on to be Most Physically Fit in my battleschool course. And after that, I became even fitter by adopting new training methods and setting new goals for myself (42 km marathon in 3:48 which is awesome for never doing it before and also not running farther than 8km during training for it).

Stop feeling sorry for yourselves and going to the cupboard to get the oreos when you need comforting. Anyone can do it unless they're physically handi-capped and even some of those people don't let that stop them and show more heart than most ever will.


----------



## CanadianGurl (23 Apr 2006)

I am new to the site and have searched all over to find what I am looking for..I can't find it so I hope it is ok to post here...seeing as it is advice I am looking for and my ex is overseas so I can't ask him at the moment....I wanna join regular force....army postal clerk...but to get through basic training for my age I have to do 15 sit ups...that is not alot and I would have no problem...but the problem is after having my son years ago it did something to the small of my back...so if I do sit up's on the ground I can feel something in the small of my back kinda "pop" and then it paralyzes me for a moment...to the point where I have to slowly roll onto my stomach and get up that way...is there an exercise I could do to make my back stronger so I won't have a problem during basic training?? I wanna do it...and I wanna do good...I don't wanna wimp out...has anyone had this problem and overcome  it?


----------



## Torlyn (23 Apr 2006)

If you are feeling a "pop" in your back during sit-ups, and need to roll over to get up, stop doing sit-ups.

Before you continue, go seek advice from a medical professional.  It *may* be due to weaker lower back muscles, but it could be something far more serious, something which could be aggrivated by continuing without advice.

Your physician will be able to sort you out, and to help you get ready to join.  Good luck!

T


----------



## The_Falcon (23 Apr 2006)

CanadianGurl said:
			
		

> I am new to the site and have searched all over to find what I am looking for..I can't find it so I hope it is ok to post here...seeing as it is advice I am looking for and my ex is overseas so I can't ask him at the moment....I wanna join regular force....army postal clerk...but to get through basic training for my age I have to do 15 sit ups...that is not alot and I would have no problem...but the problem is after having my son years ago it did something to the small of my back...so if I do sit up's on the ground I can feel something in the small of my back kinda "pop" and then it paralyzes me for a moment...to the point where I have to slowly roll onto my stomach and get up that way...is there an exercise I could do to make my back stronger so I won't have a problem during basic training?? I wanna do it...and I wanna do good...I don't wanna wimp out...has anyone had this problem and overcome  it?



There are quite a few exercises that can strengthen your lower back, but to echo Torlyn, if you are getting a "pop" in your back that temporarily paralyzes you ( ), you should IMMEDIATELY CEASE further training until you talk to an MD, I don't want to rag on you, but you should have done that the first time that happened.   It doesn't take much to completely screw up your back for the rest of you life.


----------



## Hot Lips (23 Apr 2006)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> There are quite a few exercises that can strengthen your lower back, but to echo Torlyn, if you are getting a "pop" in your back that temporarily paralyzes you ( ), you should IMMEDIATELY CEASE further training until you talk to an MD, I don't want to rag on you, but you should have done that the first time that happened.   It doesn't take much to completely screw up your back for the rest of you life.
> 
> I have to concur...your back will make or break your life/lifestyle...they can give you some fancy limbs that work well but I have yet to see a new back or anyone return to full functioning after serious back injuries and/or surgeries...
> 
> ...


----------



## Recce41 (23 Apr 2006)

I posted the frist month training program for the CSOR test I have used, I will post month 3 and 4 next week.


----------

